# What kinda steps are these and how to fill gaps ?



## kulkarnipb (Jun 1, 2016)

I am not sure what kind of bricks are these ( see attachments), which are part of my backyard steps. 

I used concrete filler caulk but it is looking very weird . Ants made home in the gaps and I really want to fill these gaps asap. 
Can someone please help me - what shall I use to fill gaps properly without having ugly look.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 1, 2016)

I would fill the gaps with a polymeric sand, like Gator Dust. Your steps seem to be made of retaining wall blocks. It was somewhat common a few years ago.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 1, 2016)

Find a way to kill the ants, they will pull all the sand out until the steps collapse.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Jun 2, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I would fill the gaps with a polymeric sand, like Gator Dust. Your steps seem to be made of retaining wall blocks. It was somewhat common a few years ago.



thanks you. This really helps.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jun 2, 2016)

You may have a bigger issue there other than ants.  Looking at the 2nd photo it looks like the siding is cut, exposing the wall sheathing to the weather.  It also looks like the same behind the steps.  Any rain water getting in will cause rot.  
If that's the case, I would tear out the steps and fix the siding first thing.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Jun 12, 2016)

Thx. How should I fix the cut siding ?


----------



## beachguy005 (Jun 12, 2016)

You need to first find out how much damage, if any, there is to the structure.  Either from inside the house, if possible, or by removing the steps so you can check for damage to repair before any flashing can be added.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 12, 2016)

The steps also never should have been installed that close to the threshold, that's a sure way to get water under the threshold.
It would be interesting to see if they even water proofed the wall behind the steps, or flashed the door correctly.
Missing those building 101 steps can cost you dearly.
Post a picture of the siding on the right hand side of the steps please.
I can see the siding was cut wrong, missing a piece of J molding, but it also looks like the piece that should be running down the side of the steps is missing.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Jun 13, 2016)

joecaption said:


> The steps also never should have been installed that close to the threshold, that's a sure way to get water under the threshold.
> It would be interesting to see if they even water proofed the wall behind the steps, or flashed the door correctly.
> Missing those building 101 steps can cost you dearly.
> Post a picture of the siding on the right hand side of the steps please.
> I can see the siding was cut wrong, missing a piece of J molding, but it also looks like the piece that should be running down the side of the steps is missing.


Thanks for the information. Attached are the pictures. Can you please take a look and help me to fix it.View attachment 11860
View attachment 11861


----------



## nealtw (Jun 13, 2016)

Vinyl siding is not waterproof and the way they did this is a bit ugly, the real question is the house wrap or tar paper behind the steps and how well it handles water away from the house.
The excepted method would have been to add galvanized sheet steel up under the siding and the door flange and to add J trim to the sides where the siding was cut to give it a finished look.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 14, 2016)

That's about what I expected to see.
Done totally wrong.
There should have sided the house then built the steps so there's 0 chance of wall damage.
I'm 99.9% sure if you removed those steps your going to find something funky to have to deal with on the wall.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Jun 14, 2016)

joecaption said:


> That's about what I expected to see.
> Done totally wrong.
> There should have sided the house then built the steps so there's 0 chance of wall damage.
> I'm 99.9% sure if you removed those steps your going to find something funky to have to deal with on the wall.


Thanks. It was done by previous owner. Not sure he did by himself or through a contractor. Anyhow let me get it fixed now. Good that it is summer and have time to correct before snow.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Jun 14, 2016)

I am going to start on the project to remove existing block steps and after siding, install new steps. 
Any suggestion - what material shall I use so there will be minimal issues from water and ants in the future and it will give nice look ? 
Other then siding, is there anything I should take care of before installing new steps ?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejxTyh4d0hM[/ame]

This is what we do if we are poring concrete
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Construc...anized-Roll-Valley-Flashing-RV1225G/202092555


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 14, 2016)

Try not to think of this as two separate projects....even if you do them at separate times or hire separate people (or DIY). How you repair the wall may be dictated by the type of steps you choose.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Apr 9, 2017)

Since winter is over now ( I live in NJ, USA), today I started ripping off the steps. I am going to replace concrete block steps with wooden steps. 

Thanks everyone for giving me feedback earlier for the concrete steps. 

Looking at the current condition ( please see attached pictures) , I am getting feeling that there is certain damage due to improper steps installation by previous owner , though it is not as bad as I imagined. However need opinion from all expertise. 
Please let me know if vinyl water/ice resistant tape along with a siding and a wood ledger will be enough to cover the damage. Do I have to do anything else. Any guidance will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2017)

Remove the bottom three pieces of siding on both sides, bend that trim up and take some more pictures of what you have. 
Try not to spoil all the tar paper that is there.
You may want to remove the door and do a better install now that you are this close. Depending on what you find.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 9, 2017)

You will have to check to see how soft the wood is, and you need to dry it out before anything else. You need to check the area for insect damage too. After you remove any soft wood, you will know if anything needs to be replaced. Perhaps not. It may be repairable with an epoxy wood filler, then covered with flashing.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> You will have to check to see how soft the wood is, and you need to dry it out before anything else. You need to check the area for insect damage too. After you remove any soft wood, you will know if anything needs to be replaced. Perhaps not. It may be repairable with an epoxy wood filler, then covered with flashing.



It looks like they covered the rim with OSB, if the damage is just to the OSB, might be lucky.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Apr 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> It looks like they covered the rim with OSB, if the damage is just to the OSB, might be lucky.


Thanks for reply. I will upload more images tonight but yes - below wood seems in good shape and only osb was rotten. I removed bad osb by a flat head screw driver to expose wood to take pictures.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Apr 14, 2017)

Attached are some pics from one side. Other side pics are dark due to weird camera setting so I did not upload. But other side is completely clean as compared to the one in images here. 

After removing vinyl siding ( as shown in attached pic) , I am seeing little soil attached to bottom end of OSB. I checked everywhere but I did not see any termite. However the more and more steps I removed, there were ants ( not the wood eater ants though ). So I am suspicious that this soil attached to OSB is from ant or other insects but not termite. 

Here is what I am planning to do now and please let me know if there is anything I am missing - 

1. Use wood hardner and wood filler on the Rim that is little damaged. 
2. Cut the OSB which is damaged and replaced with new one.  
3. Use termite spray everywhere. 
4. Use a quick fix sealant tape on OSB ( specially below door) .
5. Install vinyl siding. 
6. Go ahead with wooden steps project and keep little space from house for a ledger ( installed using 2 independent posts )  

Please guide me - if I am going in wrong direction or anything else that I should consider. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 14, 2017)

When we build houses, we put sill gasket between wood and concrete to keep the two separate and then people stucco right up and touching the osb :rofl:

Any wood that is discoloured should be treated with copper 
https://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl...ved=0ahUKEwjv9KnekaXTAhUM72MKHThECdkQ9QEIJjAA

I don't like stairs right up against a door, I would build a 36"  landing first six inches lower that the door, if done right it can be attached to the house.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 14, 2017)

The termite spray you linked to may not be a good preventative treatment. It says it is good for carpenter ants for 90 days _indoors_. I don't know the name of the product off-hand, but there is stuff that can be used on the soil outside the house, which is intended for termite control.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

